# Obama Urges Soviet-Style Voting Laws



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's more of that Hope and Change for you!!! He wants to get lazy Democrats off their couches and into the voting booths.  


At what point does he totally wish to do away with our basic freedoms? Read more of this stupidity @ Obama Urges Soviet-Style Voting Laws WITH LINKS!


----------



## Bleipriester (Mar 19, 2015)

How democratic! Forcing people to vote what they don´t want to vote is totalitarian and the admission of terrible politics.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, WE tried to warn you people.

If he can FORCE you to do something he'll look to find a way to do it

YOU put him office

I can see it now: You want welfare show you voted
You want anything from that daddy guberment. Show proof you voted

Oh and the joys just goes on and on and on


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

Why do Republicans always object to people voting?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 19, 2015)

The article fails to point out that the USSR copied the Australian model to encourage voting.

We see the far right here discouraging voting.  Why?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

I'd like to see it where you are not punished for failing to vote but you pay a lower tax rate if you can prove you voted

Aren't Republicans for lower taxes?


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 19, 2015)

Mandatory voting would spell the end of the republican party.  Democrats won the popular votes like in the last election, republicans won due to gerrymandering.  And that was an off year election.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

Another article on this. One comment with this said it all. Obama just never stop community agitating. Every week he has another brilliant VISION for transforming us. We should all be happy happy happy. He makes me sick

SNIP:
*Obama: How About Mandatory Voting*
Katie Pavlich | Mar 19, 2015











During a town hall style meeting in Cleveland Wednesday, President Obama suggested mandatory voting in the United States would be a good, "transformative" thing for the country. He also suggested it would be a good way to combat campaign spending in elections. 



As a reminder, President Obama spent more than $750 million to get elected in 2008 and more than $1 billion to get re-elected in 2012. He also reversed his long time position of taking PAC money in order to win in 2012 and has been supported by big labor union donations. 

ALL of it here with a video
Obama How About Mandatory Voting - Katie Pavlich


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

Gawd give us a break from this community Agitator idiot
a video with article at the site

SNIP:
*Obama confirms: I really love mandates*
*posted at 10:41 am on March 19, 2015 by Ed Morrissey*

59 SHARES


_No kidding_. Suggesting mandates — and especially enforcing them — seems to be all that’s on Barack Obama’s mind as President. Yesterday, Obama told an audience during a speech on middle-class economics that the US should really consider making voting mandatory … like health insurance and footing the bill for contraception, et cetera et cetera et cetera:


“Other countries have mandatory voting,” Obama said Wednesday in Cleveland, where he spoke about the importance of middle class economics.

“It would be transformative if everybody voted — that would counteract money more than anything.”

The clout of millionaires and billionaires in campaign funding has been enormous, and many claim the uber wealthy have undue leverage in politics.

“The people who tend not to vote are young, they’re lower income, they’re skewed more heavily toward immigrant groups and minorities,” Obama said. “There’s a reason why some folks try to keep them away from the polls.”

The President cited Australia as one of the countries that has mandatory voting. But there are many more.

At least 26 countries have compulsory voting, according to the Institute for Democracy and Electoral Assistance. Failure to vote is punishable by a fine in countries such as Australia and Belgium; if you fail to pay your fine in Belgium, you could go to prison.

“I don’t think I’ve ever said this publicly,” Obama started out his argument … and there’s a reason for it. *As Popehat noted on Twitter this morning, the act of not voting is political speech, protected by the First Amendment. He’s also nonplussed that someone would have to explain that to a person often described as a Constitutional scholar:*

ALL of it here:
Obama confirms I really love mandates Hot Air


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?



Are you kidding?

I never thought even the most rabid of liberals could even consider crap like this!!!!!


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> Mandatory voting would spell the end of the republican party.  Democrats won the popular votes like in the last election, republicans won due to gerrymandering.  And that was an off year election.



If Obumbler forces this, it would require total approval from the Democrat Party - and that would drive millions away from the party! Maybe not to the GOP and that would mean the rise of many secondary parties that have never had a chance.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 19, 2015)

Mandatory voting is never going to happen so the discussion is moot.


----------



## Anathema (Mar 19, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> I can see it now: You want welfare show you voted
> You want anything from that daddy guberment. Show proof you voted
> Oh and the joys just goes on and on and on



For things like that you will need to be able to prove you voted for the DEMOCRATIC PARTY candidates..


----------



## Anathema (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?



Very Simply because we Conservatives understand that most human beings don't have the morals or the intelligence and common sense to vote properly; therefore allowing them to be involved in the system actually sets things back.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I can see it now: You want welfare show you voted
> ...



Yes, I forgot to add that.
Obama makes my skin crawl. Every damn day it's something else. I'll be so glad when he's gone and out of lives.... and if I never heard his name again my life would be complete


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Republicans always object to people voting?
> ...


 
My question stands

Why aren't Republicans doing everything they can to get more people to vote?

They restrict registration, limit voting hours and number of booths, cut back on days you can vote, intill useless voter ID laws, make the ballot more complicated

What recent Republican policy has opened up voting opportunities?


----------



## Anathema (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> My question stands
> 
> Why aren't Republicans doing everything they can to get more people to vote?



As I said..... Most human beings are not sufficiently intelligent, moral and sensible to be allowed to vote. That incluses at least 90% of Americans.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not for a mandate. I'm OK with requiring ID. I also want a voting week instead of a voting day. One day of which is a national holiday. I'd like automatic registration for all citizens. A voter registration number would work. Online voting ought to be explored.

More people voting equals a good thing. Right?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My question stands
> ...



In this day and age I have to agree. Up to about Clinton,  the citizens were more involved and gave a crap.

NOT today. they vote for a letter in the Democrat party and say, have at it do as you want. If it means steamrolling over the people in this country, go for it..the Republicans hasn't gotten that bad yet, but time will tell


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm not for a mandate. I'm OK with requiring ID. I also want a voting week instead of a voting day. One day of which is a national holiday. I'd like automatic registration for all citizens. A voter registration number would work. Online voting ought to be explored.
> 
> More people voting equals a good thing. Right?


 
In the absence  of a mandate, how about some positive encouragement on your tax form for those of us who do vote?

Why the insistence from Republicans that voting must be an ordeal?  Unless their are countless hurdles, long lines and complicated forms you haven't really "earned" your vote


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> I'm not for a mandate. I'm OK with requiring ID. I also want a voting week instead of a voting day. One day of which is a national holiday. I'd like automatic registration for all citizens. A voter registration number would work. Online voting ought to be explored.
> 
> More people voting equals a good thing. Right?


 
Why not have a van with voting booths in the back come to your door? Why not voting online? Why not instant verification of your status?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News

Nothing more really needs to be said.


----------



## longknife (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not for a mandate. I'm OK with requiring ID. I also want a voting week instead of a voting day. One day of which is a national holiday. I'd like automatic registration for all citizens. A voter registration number would work. Online voting ought to be explored.
> ...


 Voting online would be a horrible solution!!!! Far too vulnerable, especially to hackers and spammers like you


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.

Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.

He has not yet announced what punishment they would get if they tried to not vote. But I'm sure he'll get around to it.

And it would just be a matter of time before the Supreme Court declared that the punishment wasn't a penalty, but just a tax.

The Constitution says clearly that poll taxes are forbidden. But how about a tax for NOT going to the polls?

Is there anything Obama won't try to impose on us?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mandatory voting Obama says it would be transformative - Yahoo News

Mandatory voting? Obama says it would be 'transformative'

Associated Press 
By JOSH LEDERMAN 
18 hours ago

WASHINGTON (AP) — They say the only two things that are certain in life are death and taxes. President Barack Obama wants to add one more: voting.

Obama floated the idea of mandatory voting in the U.S. while speaking to a civic group in Cleveland on Wednesday. Asked about the corrosive influence of money in U.S. elections, Obama digressed into the related topic of voting rights and said the U.S. should be making it easier — not harder— for people to vote.

"If everybody voted, then it would completely change the political map in this country," Obama said, calling it potentially transformative. Not only that, Obama said, but universal voting would "counteract money more than anything."

Disproportionately, Americans who skip the polls on Election Day are younger, lower-income and more likely to be immigrants or minorities, Obama said.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Mar 19, 2015)

Vote and you get $100 off your tax bill.  It's not a complicated situation, but you don't want people to vote now do you?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



that's the reason the Democrat party is championing this


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Jesus, you rubes are getting more and more retarded every day.

Obama in no way implied that voting should be mandatory.  He said it should be EASIER, you stupid, stupid, stupid moron.

If it is easier to vote, more people will vote.  The more people who vote, the better.

Dumbass.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> 
> Nothing more really needs to be said.


FYI - BOTH political parties need uninformed voters to win an election, not just the Democrats. Political division keeps politicians in business. As long as we argue over one party being better than the other, we're playing right into the hands of ALL professional politicians. Division is our enemy, and unity is politicians enemy. A united citizenry is the worst fear of professional politicians. They (politicians) know that most voters aren't smart enough to figure it out, so they continue to play one side against the other, laughing and enjoying the show. And, we wonder why this country is in the mess that it's in. Go figure.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

Probably most of the people who don't vote, are those who aren't paying attention, don't know what the various candidates offer... and especially, they don't know what the candidates have done in the past.

No wonder Obama wants people like that, to vote. More of them will vote Democrat than any voters who DO know what the Democrats have done in the past.

Ignorant and uninformed people are the lifeblood of the Democrat party. No one else wants anything to do with them.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> from the linked article:
> 
> *Obama floated the idea of mandatory voting in the U.S.*


(yawn)

Wrong as usual....


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

When there is low voter turnout, the GOP has the advantage.  That's why they work so hard to prevent high voter turnouts.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

If the uninformed voter broke even or more for the right there is NO WAY IN HELL King Obama would propose this ludicrous idea to begin with.

My title is confirmed


----------



## The VOR (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> 
> Nothing more really needs to be said.


Talk about uninformed voters.  I'm betting when you vote you have no idea who is running for what on the ballot, because all you ever do each time you vote is walk into the voting booth and pull the big lever to vote straight republican.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

The VOR said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> ...



I vote issues & politicians I am familiar with. Unlike most of you I DON'T vote on an issue or candidate if I am unfamiliar with it or them.

Now kindly fuck off troll


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> When there is low voter turnout, the GOP has the advantage.


Yup, when the ignorant and disinterested don't vote, and only the people who are involved and know what's going on vote, the GOP always gets more votes.

Thanks for pointing that out.



> That's why they work so hard to prevent high voter turnouts.


I've noticed that when liberal whiners face a situation they don't like by can't handle, they always resort to baldfaced lies that that one.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2015)

Another proposal that liberals swear up and down never happened.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> If the uninformed voter broke even or more for the right there is NO WAY IN HELL King Obama would propose this ludicrous idea to begin with.
> 
> My title is confirmed


Your title is biased, misleading, and doesn't give the complete picture.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> 
> Nothing more really needs to be said.



Actually, Obama called for making voting easier, not harder. And talked about the effects of mandatory voting. He's never proposed the idea, called for it, or supported its application in the US.

And he's right on mandatory voting. We can't do it under our system without a constitutional amendment. But if we did, it would radically change the political landscape.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > If the uninformed voter broke even or more for the right there is NO WAY IN HELL King Obama would propose this ludicrous idea to begin with.
> ...


TRANSLATION: I can't refute a word of it. But I hate it anyway, so I'll lie about it and hope somebody believes me somewhere.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> Another proposal that liberals swear up and down never happened.


One already did. See Post #3.

Especially the "swearing" part. Liberals do that a lot when they lose.


----------



## jwoodie (Mar 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Obama called for making voting easier, not harder. And talked about the effects of mandatory voting. He's never proposed the idea, called for it, or supported its application in the US.
> 
> And he's right on mandatory voting. We can't do it under our system without a constitutional amendment. But if we did, it would radically change the political landscape.



Why should the Constitution restrain him?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Absolutely wrong. I can refute all of it. First, it's proven that there's very little difference between the Democrats and the Republicans, if any. They're both controlled by Lobbyists, the wealthy, the powerful, and the influential. Neither party has helped this nation or her citizens. This once great nation has fallen, and it's fallen through many administrations, both Republican and Democrat. We've been going downhill for decades now, and both parties have been in control. Both parties cater to their supporters in return for favors. Neither party is honest with the American people. Both parties have agreed with the senseless deadly costly wars. Both parties engage in pork spending and waste of taxpayers' hard earned dollars. Both parties are responsible for our lose of privacy and lost freedom. Both parties are responsible for our unfair, unjust, and one-sided foreign trade agreements and policies. Neither party wants to severely punish the off-shore out-sourcing of our jobs, the importing of labor, and the hiring of illegal immigrants.

Neither party cares about fair and equal taxation, campaign finance reform, no-bid government contracts, excessive military spending, our astronomical and rising national debt, protecting Social Security, affordable higher education, our rundown infrastructure, the growing poor and dependent citizenry, the lose of the Middle Class, an adequate number of self-supporting living wage jobs, protecting our cargo ports, establishing a true system of justice instead of our present unfair and unjust judicial system, and the list goes on and on and on and on and on.

Now, your turn. Try to refute what I have just said. Good luck.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

To make voting mandatory all you have to do is amend the Constitution.


----------



## hipeter924 (Mar 19, 2015)

I make the effort to at least do a little research into who I could vote for, sites like Ballotpedia help for learning about what they do in office: Ballotpedia


----------



## Seawytch (Mar 19, 2015)

Skylar said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> ...



Piss poor reporting. Saying it would be transformative and interesting is not "floating the idea". 

Geezus the beltway press is ridiculous.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> 
> Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.
> 
> ...


As long as he doesn't take away my right to write-in a candidate of my choice, I'm OK. I never vote party, either of them.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry bout that,

1. This isn't Australia.
2. And just because stupid people tend to vote for Democrats, thats why this is not constitutional.
3. See who is voting for Democrats now, *ALL STUPID PEOPLE*.
4. You have to be as dumb as a rock to vote for Obama, or Hillary as far as that goes.
5. Obama was new and shinny spoke well, and wasn't all that dark skinned, "Lets make history and vote in a black dude" that is the mindset of Democrats, just barely able to drive a car without wreaking every day.
6. America is chucked full of fucking idoits, thats not likely to change with all the vaccines being shot into the children's bodies.
7. To make everyone vote would surely make this nation into a liberal hell hole, and destroy it for sure.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## peach174 (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Jesus, you rubes are getting more and more retarded every day.
> 
> Obama in no way implied that voting should be mandatory.  He said it should be EASIER, you stupid, stupid, stupid moron.
> 
> ...



Obama told a local civic group Wednesday that he would love to see mandatory voting in the U.S., much like it is in Australia, Argentina, Belgium, and Brazil where people have no choice but to vote.
Obama calls for mandatory forced voting in U.S. Alternative
Loving to see it mandatory does not mean it will be.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> As long as he doesn't take away my right to write-in a candidate of my choice, I'm OK.


And he would never, ever do that, would he. He's only changing a little bit of the voting laws.

Your faith in his goodness and niceness is touching.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry bout that,




Sonny Clark said:


> Little-Acorn said:
> 
> 
> > If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> ...





1. You are whats called an Independent, now you vote either party, so you stand for nothing and *vote faces* and personalities , and thats like ten times as stupid as a fucking Democrat, dumb ass, make a fucking stand some day idiot!!!!!
2. So smart and smug are the idiot Independents, voting for *THE PERSON*,….....lol!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

BlindBoo said:


> To make voting mandatory all you have to do is amend the Constitution.


Only if you're interested in obeying the law.

But Obama has a pen. And he has a phone.

Remember?


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 19, 2015)

This just in. Black POTUS forcing all whites to play basketball.

"Basketball is a fun game"
-Barack Obama


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

peach174 said:


> Obama told a local civic group Wednesday that he would love to see mandatory voting in the U.S.,



You guys are amazing (@ wringing your crying towels).  BooHoo he's a dictator in chief who would love to force us to..........

When in reality

"At issue, Obama said, is the outsize influence that those with money can have on U.S. elections, where low overall turnout often gives an advantage to the party best able to turn out its base. Obama has opposed Citizens United and other court rulings that cleared the way for super PACs and unlimited campaign spending, but embraced such groups in his 2012 re-election campaign out of fear he'd be outspent.

Obama said he thought it would be "fun" for the U.S. to consider amending the Constitution to change the role that money plays in the electoral system. But don't hold your breath.

"Realistically, given the requirements of that process, that would be a long-term proposition," he said.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> But Obama has a pen. And he has a phone.
> 
> Remember?



Irrational fear week or what?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 19, 2015)

It's sad to see the OP and many others on the right who are liars.


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> 
> Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.
> 
> ...


 
Is that you just can't be bothered to read the article or you don't have the comprehension skills to understand the article?


----------



## NLT (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Jesus, you rubes are getting more and more retarded every day.
> 
> Obama in no way implied that voting should be mandatory.  He said it should be EASIER, you stupid, stupid, stupid moron.
> 
> ...


You better tell yahoo news they are dumbasses it was thier headline

Mandatory voting Obama says it would be transformative - Yahoo News


----------



## deltex1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> 
> Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.
> 
> ...


Tell obama to go fuk hissef...


----------



## deltex1 (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Jesus, you rubes are getting more and more retarded every day.
> 
> Obama in no way implied that voting should be mandatory.  He said it should be EASIER, you stupid, stupid, stupid moron.
> 
> ...


Especially if you're illegal...that's what the man means...


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm NOT an Independent. I'm NOT a Democrat. I'm NOT a Republican. I'm NOT a Liberal. I'm NOT a Conservative. I'm NOT a Moderate. I AM an American for America, period, nothing more, nothing less. I stand for liberty, justice, freedom, fair taxation, equal and fair representation, a government by the people, and for the people, a self-supporting citizenry and nation, a strong military, protecting our borders, national security, education, affordable health care, alternative energy sources, investing in infrastructure, American products on store shelves, freedom of religion, the right to bear and keep arms, equality across the board, and an end to senseless deadly costly wars.

I never vote for faces, nor personalities. That would be stupid and irresponsible. So, you see, you don't know me at all. Your childish and silly name calling and personal attack speaks a lot about you though. Your age? Anything else cute to say? Any more slams, slurs, or personal attacks directed at me? Any more cute names that you'll like to call me?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > As long as he doesn't take away my right to write-in a candidate of my choice, I'm OK.
> ...


I have absolutely no faith in him, nor in any professional politician.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 19, 2015)

Try looking at another source and use an open mind before you make a ludicrous statement from faux news.
Moron!



Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> 
> Nothing more really needs to be said.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> 
> Nothing more really needs to be said.


It's true.  Nothing more needs to be said about a retard who drinks Fox News's piss that Obama wants voting to be mandatory.

I am not kidding when I say you rubes keep lining up for refills of your piss mugs even though you keep getting lied to.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

So far, there have been two topics started by the mass email rubes on this "mandatory voting".

We should start a lottery pool which allows people to bet on how many total topics the rubes will start about it.


----------



## Siete (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> So far, there have been two topics started by the mass email rubes on this "mandatory voting".
> 
> We should start a lottery pool which allows people to bet on how many total topics the rubes will start about it.



whats the over an under ?

100$ on the over


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2015)

It works in Australia.

Why else would a nation elect not just one but a long series of left-handed wankers and call them "prime ministers"?


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Obama said voting should be made easier to counteract the effect of large amounts of campaign spending.  The easier it is to vote, the more people will vote.  The more people vote, the better.  It counteracts the special interests.

The GOP knows elections turn out better for them with low voter turnouts, which is why they work so hard at keeping voter turnout as low as possible.  And which is why they have the rubes drinking the piss that Obama just said voting should be mandatory.

He didn't.  He said voting should be EASIER.  Of course, when you have your hands clamped over your eyes and ears, it is understandable you would hear "mandatory" when someone you make a point of not listening to says "easier".


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.

Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 19, 2015)

Of course you would support something like that,a mind set like yours is the true travesty.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

The boi is still but hurt because he lost congress, it won't go anywhere. But I will take the money in politics over millions of ignorant voters any day.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com



Add to that: whatever party and party leaders/platform you vote for,
you are responsible for them, including funding and legal liabilities and costs, 
and they are responsible for you. Mandatory!


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> The boi is still but hurt because he lost congress, it won't go anywhere. But I will take the money in politics over millions of ignorant voters any day.


Oh, right the few with big money should have say over the destiny of millions of others. Yeah, you really are a republican, arent you?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 19, 2015)

Ironic that in a supposedly free country, Obama wants to institute mandatory voting!
It is far worse to have an uninformed vote than no vote at all.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The boi is still but hurt because he lost congress, it won't go anywhere. But I will take the money in politics over millions of ignorant voters any day.
> ...



Make decisions by consensus, take away any effect of bribing or buying anyone (since the decisions rely on the consent of others, not just on the decision makers), and all money currently poured into campaign lobbying can be invested in solutions.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 19, 2015)

We need less nuckleheads voting, not more you facist.


----------



## chikenwing (Mar 19, 2015)

Let him keep rolling out crap like this out,its helping his party so much it funny


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocko said:


> We need less nuckleheads voting, not more you facist.


Oh, so you are against democracy? How typical.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The boi is still but hurt because he lost congress, it won't go anywhere. But I will take the money in politics over millions of ignorant voters any day.
> ...


 
Wanting to be forced to do something against your will. Yeah, you're a dumbass liberal, aren't you?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

How are you going to enforce it? Are you going to have the police and military round people take them to the polls and hold them their till they vote and lock them up if they refuse? Just how much control do some of you want the government to have over you?


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> How are you going to enforce it? Are you going to have the police and military round people take them to the polls and hold them their till they vote and lock them up if they refuse? Just how much control do some of you want the government to have over you?


I think a fine would suffice. Perhaps a tax penalty. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > We need less nuckleheads voting, not more you facist.
> ...



your idea of democracy is forcing people to vote?? You and Hussien need to grow up.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > The boi is still but hurt because he lost congress, it won't go anywhere. But I will take the money in politics over millions of ignorant voters any day.
> ...



Only really ignorant people just listen to ads and not do their own research, those are the ones I don't want in the voting booth. Hell most of them can't tell you who the VP is or who their members of congress are, do you want them to determine your destiny?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 19, 2015)

Of course he does.
There are more Democrats than Republicans, a greater percentage of Republicans vote than the percentage of Democrats that vote.
So obviously ANY Democrat would be all for this.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Oh, please your idea of research is Fox News and Ted Cruz. You don't actually care to look up actual objective facts with context. If you did, you would be liberal.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > How are you going to enforce it? Are you going to have the police and military round people take them to the polls and hold them their till they vote and lock them up if they refuse? Just how much control do some of you want the government to have over you?
> ...


If they don't pay it what then? First it was mandatory health insurance now we're talking about mandatory voting just where does this mandatory stuff end?


----------



## Sunni Man (Mar 19, 2015)

North Korea has had mandatory voting for decades.

Problem is there is only 1 candidate on the ballot.   .....


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Of course he does.
> There are more Democrats than Republicans, a greater percentage of Republicans vote than the percentage of Democrats that vote.
> So obviously ANY Democrat would be all for this.


Yep. America by and large sides with liberal issues, Let's do it.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

emilynghiem said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Consensus of who, the ill-informed, get real girl.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 19, 2015)

Are democrats going crazy? How would they enforce it? Drag people to the polling place in handcuffs? Democrats are getting worse than nazis.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


The consequences would work like any fine imposed on a citizen.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Why are you so opposed to democracy?


----------



## Rocko (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



And if the citizen refuses to pay the fine. Then what?


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


The consequences would be similar to refusal to pay any fine.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> Yep. America by and large sides with liberal issues, Let's do it.



Yup and McDonald’s is the nations largest restaurant chain, and 90% of American beer is watered down fake beer made with corn and rice, and the top three largets employers are Walmart/McDonalds/Yum Brands.... 
 So anything that most Americans like, is usually the worst that is available, but heavily advertised.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



So you're not ruling out prision time, huh, Adolf?


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



This from he who only speaks in talking points, LMAO. How often to you talk to your congressmen's offices?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 19, 2015)

No. But perhaps we could make _obeying the Constitution_ mandatory for people such as him.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> So far, there have been two topics started by the mass email rubes on this "mandatory voting".
> 
> We should start a lottery pool which allows people to bet on how many total topics the rubes will start about it.



And now we're up to 3 so far!


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


What fine in our system would send you to prison rather than jail?


----------



## Desperado (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



The Democratic response would be, If they did not vote, they are happy with the status-qua, therefore their vote will be counted for the incumbent.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Mar 19, 2015)

NLT said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbass.
> ...


He's trying frantically to deny reality.

It's all the liberals have left, since reality rejected them.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, there have been two topics started by the mass email rubes on this "mandatory voting".
> ...


I looked on the first page of the politics forum to see if anyone had already posted about this. Maybe I missed it. Oh, well.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Because democracy is mob rule, we live in a republic, don't like it leave. You have the freedom to do that and to decide if you're going to vote or not. Why do you hate freedom?


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> I am not kidding when I say *you rubes keep lining up for refills of your piss mugs even though you keep getting lied to.*



You just qualified for the "Contradictory Statement of the Year" award.  WTG


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


How do you know given none of this has been proposed in Congress? And again where do you end what the government can make mandatory how much power do you want them to have?


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

I am all for this idea.


----------



## Rocko (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Prison jail same shit.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I love freedom, but even freedom has limitations. Are you not aware of laws that have always existed that limit personal freedoms?


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Rocko said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Um yeah moron. Jail, not prison.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Why does it matter whether or not it has been discussed in congress? We aren't talking about the viability of the law. I am just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 19, 2015)

He wants mandatory voting not so everyone will vote, he knows they won't. Most people will get to the polls and sign their name and turn around and leave without voting. Obama the fascist wants to increase the rolls so the Democraps can have a larger pool to cheat with.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


How do you discuss the viability of something that would be mandatory without knowing what the consequences would be for refusing? It seems to me if your aim was to make everyone vote the punishment for not doing so would have to be fairly severe.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 19, 2015)

No I don't believe he said that.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 19, 2015)

The suggestion was...........more voters means the less money will influence and election.
Makes sense. Keep the big $$$$$ out of the election cycle.
But then the koch boys would hate that and it seems you are in their pocket.
Another koch sucker.




Little-Acorn said:


> If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> 
> Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Freewill (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com



you do realize that big money doesn't vote?  You do realize that big money won't go away.  You seem to be under the impression that all that don't vote align with you but I am thinking just the opposite.  Those who don't vote at the ballot box are voting none the less.  This is just government trying to tell people what to do.  I am actually for less people voting and them letting me decide for them.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Let me ask you this, if someone flat out refuses to pay their speeding ticket, what should their punishment be?


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Your lie and deflection are noted, typical you. Carry on.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I'm lying about laws that limit personal freedoms?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> Probably most of the people who don't vote, are those who aren't paying attention, don't know what the various candidates offer... and especially, they don't know what the candidates have done in the past.
> 
> No wonder Obama wants people like that, to vote. More of them will vote Democrat than any voters who DO know what the Democrats have done in the past.
> 
> Ignorant and uninformed people are the lifeblood of the Democrat party. No one else wants anything to do with them.


It the Democratic Party,,Einstein....


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


If they refuse  long enough a warrant is issued for their arrest.  So would you support making voting mandatory with the punishment being possible arrest for not doing so?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com


 
*Obama wants mandatory voting for all citizens*

I want a pony. BFD.


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



No you lied about loving freedom, hell you're advocating taking freedom away, the other is nothing but deflection.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> So far, there have been two topics started by the mass email rubes on this "mandatory voting".
> 
> We should start a lottery pool which allows people to bet on how many total topics the rubes will start about it.


I don't get ANY emails about politics idiot. I am not on a single mailing list. 
You remain a dedicated liberal troll


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Here is something else to consider we have the secret ballot so no one else can know who or what you voted for to make this work we would have to give that up. Right now I could sign my name on the sheet to get the ballot go to the voting booth wait five minutes put in the box and leave no one would know which was mine so we would have to put something on that ballot that identifies us and shows we actually voted.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

Of course he does. He's a freaking fascist deep down and wants to control everything you do. 

Thankfully you put in the Republicans to control Congress after watching him shove OscamCare down our throats


----------



## hadit (Mar 19, 2015)

If someone doesn't want to vote, doesn't think it's important to vote, or just doesn't want to be bothered to put down the XBOX controller long enough to vote, THEY SHOULDN'T BE VOTING.  Thank you, that is all.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com


Wait are you one of the mass email rubes g500 is referring too?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com




Yeah, but you're all for forced labor camps, reeducation of enemies, and death camps too.

Communists never change....


----------



## mdk (Mar 19, 2015)

I've never much cared for this idea. I shouldnt be compelled to vote.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 19, 2015)

This was a comment on another site on this topic. lol

SNIP:

Obama’s not serious, he’s just a troll. Ignore him.

Aizen on March 19, 2015 at 10:51 AM

Agree.

He’s going to continue to troll like this, even when he’s out of office.

We all know the type from work, school & the Internet, an insufferable pr!ck.

Best just to ignore him and his lunatic ideas.

ALL of the article at:
Obama confirms I really love mandates Hot Air


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > So far, there have been two topics started by the mass email rubes on this "mandatory voting".
> ...


You remain a blind partisan tool who asks how high when Fox tells you to jump.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


I'll take that over being a liberal ANY DAY


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


Yes, I would.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


How is that deflection? You assume because I agree with mandatory voting that I hate freedom. That's just stupid,


----------



## OKTexas (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Bringing up laws that have nothing to do with YOUR subject is deflection. Also you can't love freedom on one hand and want to take it away with the other. Got it, now go away, I'm done.


----------



## g5000 (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> ...


Yes.  Yes he is.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Oh shut the fuck up lapdog


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com


does this include all dead people and animals?


----------



## Thirty6BelowZero (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> I'll take that over being a liberal ANY DAY



Don't worry, Murked, if liberals don't like you, that means you're doing something right.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


That's extremely disturbing.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 19, 2015)

The headline was encouraging - suggested Obozo wanted to *limit* voting to actual CITIZENS.  False.  Misleading.  Shame.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

Rexx Taylor said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> ...


Naturally and don't forget illegal Mexicans


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


and trees.


----------



## zeke (Mar 19, 2015)

Obama needs to force ANYONE that can legally vote and is NOT a registered Republican to vote.
Registered Republicans can view voting as an option.

That's a great idea right there.


----------



## warf (Mar 19, 2015)

I don't want mandatory voting. I want mandatory voter education. I don't care who you vote for, I just want you to know why you vote that way.

People vote according to the ads. Good ads, lots of votes. It has less to do with the value of the proposition 
or candidate than the hype generated by the ads.

The "Reagan Democrats" are a good example of people being swayed by emotion and voting against their own best interests.

Our schools do such a crappy job of teaching government that most folks have no idea of how our government really works. The comments in many of the discussions on this site illustrate that.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


So, you like being an uninformed fool, you're even proud of it. 

Wow

Well thanks for being honest


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 19, 2015)

what next? Mandatory that all Americans use no more than 24 sheets of TP after finishing crapping? got to save those trees!


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

The funny thing is if a Republican suggested this the word dictator would be attached to him in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 19, 2015)

Of course the left is for this....


----------



## Rozman (Mar 19, 2015)

And what would be the penalty if you don't vote?


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

The Boi who would be king is fascist to his core.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> 
> Nothing more really needs to be said.


Why, cause you don't like it when people give out ideas?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> If the uninformed voter broke even or more for the right there is NO WAY IN HELL King Obama would propose this ludicrous idea to begin with.
> 
> My title is confirmed


Toilet trencher?


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

I have a question who would support mandatory voting if there was a none of the above option on the ballot?


----------



## Siete (Mar 19, 2015)

FASCISTS EVERYWHERE
COMMUNISTS EVERYWHERE
MARXISTS EVERYWHERE
GAYS EVERYWHERE
MUSLIMS EVERYWHERE
TERRORISTS EVERYWHERE
CHILD MOLESTORS EVERYWHERE

kill yourselves, spare yourself and the rest of the world the misery.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> 
> Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.
> 
> ...


You're a liar. And not a good one. You're a very stupid liar. All one has to do to expose your lies, is read the fucking article that YOU posted 

Dumb ass


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...


All you and others on the right have are lies, this thread being one of many sad examples.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 19, 2015)

On the line for the write in candidate write Fuck You in big letters.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

g5000 said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Lol yes let me tell you I feel oh so foolish now.


----------



## Billy000 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


It's really not.


----------



## Siete (Mar 19, 2015)

Obama floated the idea of mandatory voting in the U.S. while speaking to a civic group in Cleveland on Wednesday. Asked about the influence of money in U.S. elections, Obama digressed into the topic of voting rights and said the U.S. should be making it easier for people to vote. (from the Fox article)


floating the idea ... making it easier for people to vote.

SCREW THAT BS. THIS COUNTRY NEEDS LESS PEOPLE AT THE POLLS !!!

so the Republicans will have a chance.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 19, 2015)

Obama is pissy because his peeps didn't show up in the last mid term election...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


You are too stupid to get it I see.

No surprise I guess


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> FASCISTS EVERYWHERE
> COMMUNISTS EVERYWHERE
> MARXISTS EVERYWHERE
> GAYS EVERYWHERE
> ...


Which one of those are you? Terrorist? Child lover? Both?


----------



## Preacher (Mar 19, 2015)

No thanks I don't vote on purpose.


----------



## Seawytch (Mar 19, 2015)

Another inaccurate thread title. The President did no such thing.


----------



## regent (Mar 19, 2015)

I can see why conservatives are so against education.
It's those college professors filling their students up with all that historical and political junk. Maybe it would be better if schools were just closed and soon America would have better informed voters.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You said that being an uninformed tool is better than being a liberal. Those were your words. You tiled yourself into a corner so to speak.  Thanks for the laugh, dipshit.


----------



## excalibur (Mar 19, 2015)

I thought that Obama was pro choice?


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > We need less nuckleheads voting, not more you facist.
> ...



Only a true stupid fuck thinks coercion is "Democracy"


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> FASCISTS EVERYWHERE
> COMMUNISTS EVERYWHERE
> MARXISTS EVERYWHERE
> GAYS EVERYWHERE
> ...



Naaa we'd rather watch you die very slowly.


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Another inaccurate thread title. The President did no such thing.



You're a special kind of stupid aren't you?

CNN made it up?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> How are you going to enforce it? Are you going to have the police and military round people take them to the polls and hold them their till they vote and lock them up if they refuse? Just how much control do some of you want the government to have over you?



Every person will register to vote, then submit their vote to an Obama vote monitor who will match the vote with the person to ensure not only that all people vote, but also that they vote correctly.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 19, 2015)

Seawytch said:


> Another inaccurate thread title. The President did no such thing.



BWAHAHAHAHAHA

GawdDAYUM but you are stupid.

{During a town hall style meeting in Cleveland Wednesday, President Obama suggested mandatory voting in the United States would be a good, "transformative" thing for the country. He also suggested it would be a good way to combat campaign spending in elections. }

Obama How About Mandatory Voting - Katie Pavlich

Video at the link.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Yes it is but believe as you will at least until someone proposes making it mandatory that you can't.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2015)

That would require voter ID. 

The fucking president is such a fucking disaster. I really cannot believe what we are seeing from this pile of shit in the white house. 

I really cannot believe people cannot see what is happening.


----------



## Theowl32 (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > We need less nuckleheads voting, not more you facist.
> ...



Here I thought you losers were pro choice. Another fucking lie. 

How will they determine if a person is mentally disabled. 

This is such a transparent intention. Get a whole lot of people who have no fucking clue about any issue just mindlessly voting.


----------



## Siete (Mar 19, 2015)

Antares said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Another inaccurate thread title. The President did no such thing.
> ...




CNN  article title;

Obama: Maybe it's time for mandatory voting.

totally different from the THREAD TITLE !

you're a special kind of stupid aren't you ?

sure you are.


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



(smile) Obama actually said he thought it might be time for mandatory voting, that eluded you didn't?


----------



## Flash (Mar 19, 2015)

Only a world class commie shithead like Obama would come up with anti freedom idea like that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I'm all for it. If it means defeating big money in politics, then let's do it. Afterall, most Americans side with today's most important issues such as raising the minimum wage, raising taxes on the wealthy, and the government acting on climate change. Unfortunately, Americans seem confused which party supports what so too many vote republican which is a complete travesty.
> 
> Obama Maybe it s time for mandatory voting - CNN.com


It will never make it through Congress.


----------



## Siete (Mar 19, 2015)

Antares said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



I c/p'd the title of the article ... 

you're a special kind of stupid aren't you ?


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



LOL, what is the topic of the thread 7?


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Obama floats making voting mandatory calling it potentially transformative Fox News
> ...



A united citizenry is never going to happen.  It didn't even happen during the Revolution.  

It's time you learned to accept that fact.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

regent said:


> I can see why conservatives are so against education.
> It's those college professors filling their students up with all that historical and political junk. Maybe it would be better if schools were just closed and soon America would have better informed voters.



Those college professors are filling their students heads with propaganda.  "Political junk" is a good way to describe it.

It would be great if all the government schools closed.  That would be the best thing that could ever happen to this country.


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



You do realize that the OP is on your side?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


No what I said was I'd GLADLY be seen as a tool or any other adjective for that matter than a fucking lib


----------



## Siete (Mar 19, 2015)

Antares said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > Antares said:
> ...



the topic wasn't the question .. the title of the thread differs from the title of the article, and was mentioned  it did .. you in return came up with your special kind of stupid bs..

which, in fact, you are.

try and keep up if you insist on playing ... explaining simple comments to you is really quite BORING.

G'day.


----------



## Antares (Mar 19, 2015)

Siete said:


> Antares said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



Sorry 7, each day you prove to be more stupid than the last

I so enjoy bitch slapping you like this,


----------



## westwall (Mar 19, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> I am all for this idea.








Most fascists are.  Governmental power is an aphrodisiac to you folks.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Nope. That's not what you said. 

I said:


			
				j.e.d said:
			
		

> You remain a blind partisan tool who asks how high when Fox tells you to jump.



To which you replied:


			
				Grampa Murked U said:
			
		

> I'll take that over being a liberal ANY DAY




What a dumb ass


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 19, 2015)

This is just too rich

The left are against ID's when voting, but if voting is MANDITORY, then an ID would be NECESSARY.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


FYI - I accepted that fact many years ago, probably before you were born.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

Here's a question for those who favor making voting mandatory. Do you also favor making it mandatory that in order to vote you must take and pass a test on the issues and the candidates positions on them? Surly if you want it mandatory that everyone vote you would want everyone to be knowledgeable on the issues and candidates as well right?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vote and you get $100 off your tax bill.  It's not a complicated situation, but you don't want people to vote now do you?



It offers more voters for Democrats and lower taxes for Republicans

Who could object?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> Here's a question for those who favor making voting mandatory. Do you also favor making it mandatory that in order to vote you must take and pass a test on the issues and the candidates positions on them? Surly if you want it mandatory that everyone vote you would want everyone to be knowledgeable on the issues and candidates as well right?



All you need to know is which candidate you want to represent you


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

You people have completely lost it. Fabricating stories and lying over a pretty tame quote. He didn't advocate forcing anyone to vote; he didn't suggest any punishment for a failure to vote; he simply said that mandatory voting might be a good thing. And the result: right-wing nutjobs huddled up, trembling, clutching tear-soaked handkerchiefs, anxiously waiting on Fox or Limbaugh to tell them how scared they should be.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a question for those who favor making voting mandatory. Do you also favor making it mandatory that in order to vote you must take and pass a test on the issues and the candidates positions on them? Surly if you want it mandatory that everyone vote you would want everyone to be knowledgeable on the issues and candidates as well right?
> ...


That's all you need to know huh you just need to know I like this one you don't need to know anything about the issues they will be dealing with where the candidate stands on them or where they may have stood on them in the past. So making it mandatory everyone vote is good as is having them be as low information and uniniformed as they like wow.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?


Why do progressives try to shove their stupid fucking ideas down everyone's throats via "mandates" or "a tax that wasn't a tax before it needed to be a tax"


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 19, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


The only dumb ass is the one telling me what I ment.

Fucking queer


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

longknife said:


> Here's more of that Hope and Change for you!!! He wants to get lazy Democrats off their couches and into the voting booths.
> 
> 
> At what point does he totally wish to do away with our basic freedoms? Read more of this stupidity @ Obama Urges Soviet-Style Voting Laws WITH LINKS!


Damn and we have an ally called Australia that operates with an oppressive Stalanistic required voting requirement, damn communist....!!


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


You mean like pepperment? Or Department??? Which one is spelled correctly?


----------



## Care4all (Mar 19, 2015)

Little-Acorn said:


> If people are disgusted by all the available "major" candidates and don't want to vote, they will no longer be allowed to make that choice.
> 
> Obama is proposing that people be forced to vote even if they don't want to. Apparently he feels there aren't enough regulations and restrictions on the American people, and he wants more.
> 
> ...


If it is like Australia, they will be allowed to vote for NOBODY if they wish, but they still have to show up at the Polls to do so.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 19, 2015)

Mandatory voting. How can 're be free if we can't even choose whether to vote?

And who will force those who are sick to come out and vote? Who will vote for the rest registered dead? What is the punishment for not voting?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 19, 2015)

Oblama uses one line to explain something and the right declares it a law....


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

blackhawk said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...


That is all you need to know

Which candidate you feel will represent you the best. It may be just one issue that is of concern to you....but you still have a right to pick your representative 

A bum sleeping beneath an underpass has as much a right to vote as a CEO

Great country isn't it?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 19, 2015)

longknife said:


> Here's more of that Hope and Change for you!!! He wants to get lazy Democrats off their couches and into the voting booths.
> 
> 
> At what point does he totally wish to do away with our basic freedoms? Read more of this stupidity @ Obama Urges Soviet-Style Voting Laws WITH LINKS!


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 19, 2015)

Non legal US Citizens should not be able to vote.


----------



## LeftofLeft (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?



Are you sure you want any people voting besides legal US Citizens over the age of 18?


----------



## Care4all (Mar 19, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mandatory voting. How can 're be free if we can't even choose whether to vote?
> 
> And who will force those who are sick to come out and vote? Who will vote for the rest registered dead? What is the punishment for not voting?


Google Australia, elections and voting...it will give you an idea of how it works....there anyway...


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

Grampa Murked U said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Awe poor little butthurt bitch. Go wipe your pussy


----------



## Avatar4321 (Mar 19, 2015)

LeftofLeft said:


> Non legal US Citizens should not be able to vote.



And yet the left registers them


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Then why do you keep preaching it in this forum?

The bottom line is that our government is never going to be reform through elections.  Secession is the only solution.


----------



## blackhawk (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Yes but the thread premis was not about having the right to vote which we already do but making voting mandatory which it is not under the current system the person sleeping under the bridge and the CEO has the right to vote or choose not to. However if are going to change things and make it the law that both must vote and take the choice away from them you should also make sure both know who and what they are voting for.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Vote and you get $100 off your tax bill.  It's not a complicated situation, but you don't want people to vote now do you?
> ...



More voters for Democrats means more taxes for everyone and the country swirling down the toilet bowl even faster.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mandatory voting. How can 're be free if we can't even choose whether to vote?
> 
> And who will force those who are sick to come out and vote? Who will vote for the rest registered dead? What is the punishment for not voting?



Democracy isn't about freedom.  It's about legitimacy for the gang in power.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?


Because we know turds like you can vote, and that horrifies us.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why do Republicans always object to people voting?
> ...


So, people you disagree with shouldn't be allowed to vote....and you call Obama a totalitarian. What an un-American douche bag.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 19, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Non legal US Citizens should not be able to vote.
> ...



Only in Rightwing mythology


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2015)

Nutters think the way to electoral glory is to call constituents stupid. It's a brilliant strategy.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2015)

Avatar4321 said:


> LeftofLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Non legal US Citizens should not be able to vote.
> ...



They do? How many?


----------



## Sonny Clark (Mar 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I do it because people are blind to what's going on. It's obvious by their posts and comments. And, I fully understand the political system. Thanks.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2015)

Bripat.....the laziest secessionist........EVER!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



Sometimes....blind people do amazing shit!

About Mark Wetzel

Whoa!


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



However corrupt the Republican party is, it's still better than the Democrat party.


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> Bripat.....the laziest secessionist........EVER!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Bripat.....the laziest secessionist........EVER!



Am I wrong? What are you doing to promote secession? Beating off on a message board? 

You dumb fuck. Using that avatar for years......years after I used it for a few days. As if you own it. Late to the party.....and battling Staph and Mud for dumbest fucker here. 

Congrats.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry bout that,




Billy000 said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > How are you going to enforce it? Are you going to have the police and military round people take them to the polls and hold them their till they vote and lock them up if they refuse? Just how much control do some of you want the government to have over you?
> ...




1. You're a dumb ass so who cares?
2. Why don't you liberals hand out one hundred dollar bills and get everyone to vote?
3. Yes just offer free money for votes!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 19, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



What do you think I should do, declare my property to be a soveriegn country and stop paying taxes?



LoneLaugher said:


> You dumb fuck. Using that avatar for years......years after I used it for a few days. As if you own it. Late to the party.....and battling Staph and Mud for dumbest fucker here.
> 
> Congrats.



So all you got is that you don't like my avatar?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Mar 19, 2015)

Sorry bout that,




Billy000 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Of course he does.
> ...





1. No most Americans are dumb as a fence post, kinda like you, and with the constant drumming into their heads by the free tv stations (abc,nbc, cbs) which are cheap being free, and for stupid America, they would naturally vote for the morons, the democrats.
2. This is just the facts.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 19, 2015)

bripat9643 said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



I see Grant, Harding, Nixon, Reagan.  Certified, documented, corrupt administrations. All republicans.  It's  in the history books.  Democrats being  corrupt only in your dreams.


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 19, 2015)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facts in your head only.


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## bripat9643 (Mar 20, 2015)

jasonnfree said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...



All Democrat Administrations were corrupt, moron.  Republicans just don't have the press on their side covering for them like Democrats do.  There has never been an administration as corrupt as the Obama administration.  However, every time he breaks a law and wipes his ass on the Constitution, the press just cheers him on.


----------



## Steinlight (Mar 20, 2015)

Exactly what America needs, more low information voters who are manipulated by major media conglomerates to vote. That is the way to get rid of entrenched lobbying interests, brilliant!


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 20, 2015)

longknife said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Mandatory voting would spell the end of the republican party.  Democrats won the popular votes like in the last election, republicans won due to gerrymandering.  And that was an off year election.
> ...


 
He isn't forcing anything.  He said it is something to think about, and that was pretty much the extent.  He also said it would require a constitutional amendment and would be a long term process. 

Seriously, sometimes I think if the man scratched his nose people would claim he was going to confiscate everyone's snot.


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 20, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Vote and you get $100 off your tax bill.  It's not a complicated situation, but you don't want people to vote now do you?


And if you don't pay taxes, then what Einstein?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2015)

MisterBeale said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Vote and you get $100 off your tax bill.  It's not a complicated situation, but you don't want people to vote now do you?
> ...


 
You can still file and get your $100


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

Care4all said:


> Google Australia, elections and voting...it will give you an idea of how it works....there anyway





Google Australia, firearms confiscation...it will give you an idea of how it works....there anyway.


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Democracy always sucks when the unproductive greedy majority finds outs out they can use the government to steal money from the productive.  You know, like in health care insurance subsidies.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
Dickensonian Democracy


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


 
That would be interesting if it had any relationship to reality.  But it doesn't.  But please prove me wrong.  Produce the facts to back up that absurd statement.  And I do mean facts, not op ed pieces from bloggers also not producing facts.


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

PratchettFan said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



The "relationship to reality" that eludes you Moon Bats is the fact that I have to pay so much taxes each year and the money goes to the welfare queens and other undesirables that voted in idiots like Obama to steal the money from me and give it to themselves.

In a real free society welfare queens wouldn't have access to my money by using the electorate process to force me to give the money to pay their bills for them.

Democracy facilitates that thievery and it is not right.  

Democracy is two wolves and a sheep voting to what to have for dinner.


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> PratchettFan said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


 
So, no facts then.  Either you just made it up in your head or someone told you to think that.  You know, it is quite possible to be a conservative and use your brain at the same time.  You should try it.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 20, 2015)

J.E.D said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


I am upset. Your party keeps trashing what this country was founded on. If I wasn't "butthurt" I'd be one of you morons


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 20, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?



Why do Communists always object to freedom?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 20, 2015)

LoneLaugher said:


> [
> 
> Am I wrong? What are you doing to promote secession? Beating off on a message board?
> 
> ...



More than you're doing to promote violent revolution, assclown.

You disgrace the Che teeshirt you wear.....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 20, 2015)

Uncensored2008 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



You could at least try to make some sense.


----------



## Flash (Mar 20, 2015)

PratchettFan said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > PratchettFan said:
> ...



What facts are you looking for Moon Bat?

The fact that we have the most people on welfare ever and the largest bloated Federal budget ever  is all you need to know that our filthy ass representative democracy has created thievery on a national scale.  

In fact we have more people getting government payouts than working and half the sonofbitches don't have to pay any income tax. 

Tony Saparno would be proud of the scam.

You don't have to work.  Just vote for shitheads like Obama and he will steal the money for you and you can live well.  Food stamps, housing subsidies, fuel subsidies, Earned Income Tax Credits, health insurance subsidies, even Obamaphone.

This lady is appreciative


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 20, 2015)

Heard this morning that Our Kenyan Emperor has backed down from his mandatory voting proposal but haven't had that confirmed.  Anybody got anything concrete?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 20, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Heard this morning that Our Kenyan Emperor has backed down from his mandatory voting proposal but haven't had that confirmed.  Anybody got anything concrete?



No proposal was ever made, ya dumb shit.


----------



## J.E.D (Mar 20, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Heard this morning that Our Kenyan Emperor has backed down from his mandatory voting proposal but haven't had that confirmed.  Anybody got anything concrete?


Anything concrete? Anything CONCRETE? Are you fucking joking? This thread, this pile of utter nonsense, is based upon right-wing fantasy/delusion/lies. Obama never even proposed mandatory voting in the first place. Now you're going to trot out some bullshit about him "backing down" from his non-proposal?


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Flash said:


> PratchettFan said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



The fact that what you are stating as if it weren't a load of feces is actually true.  Because you have not got one clue what you are talking about.  You have been told what to think and, like a good little drone, you think it without once asking if it is true.  Really, just for once try using your brain.


----------



## PratchettFan (Mar 20, 2015)

HenryBHough said:


> Heard this morning that Our Kenyan Emperor has backed down from his mandatory voting proposal but haven't had that confirmed.  Anybody got anything concrete?



Oi vey.  You don't even know what he said.  Probably didn't bother checking it, just went along with the rest of the drones.  And these are the people my party has sold out to.  Just pathetic.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 20, 2015)

Sorry, guys.  They had MSNBC on in the coffee shop and I caught only part of the story.  Damn foolish of them to have that on anyway.  This explains why I didn't hear anything further about it.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Mar 20, 2015)

longknife said:


> Here's more of that Hope and Change for you!!! He wants to get lazy Democrats off their couches and into the voting booths.
> 
> 
> At what point does he totally wish to do away with our basic freedoms? Read more of this stupidity @ Obama Urges Soviet-Style Voting Laws WITH LINKS!


yes, all legal and illegal aliens must vote, and they all must register thier pets as democrats.


----------



## natstew (Mar 21, 2015)

rightwinger said:


> Why do Republicans always object to people voting?



Republicans don't object to* legal* voters exercizing their right to vote, or not to vote.

Why do Democrats want to make it easier for illegals to vote? That's the question I want you to answer


----------



## mamooth (Mar 21, 2015)

But they don't. There's your answer. You're parroting a kook conspiracy theory.

Or, put another way, Democrats make it easier for citizens to vote, which would theoretically make it easier for illegals to vote, but illegals don't vote, being illegals want to stay hidden, not advertise themselves. In a cost/benefit analysis, it makes no sense to risk jail and deportation over a single vote. The conspiracy theory makes no sense.

So, why do you choose to parrot the kook conspiracy theory?


----------



## natstew (Mar 21, 2015)

mamooth said:


> But they don't. There's your answer. You're parroting a kook conspiracy theory.
> 
> Or, put another way, Democrats make it easier for citizens to vote, which would theoretically make it easier for illegals to vote, but illegals don't vote, being illegals want to stay hidden, not advertise themselves. In a cost/benefit analysis, it makes no sense to risk jail and deportation over a single vote. The conspiracy theory makes no sense.
> 
> So, why do you choose to parrot the kook conspiracy theory?



Illegals do vote, I could give examples but you would deny it anyway so why bother?
Voter fraud is rampant among Democrats and you ignore it and call us racist if we dare point it out, well call me racist if you wish:
Voter Fraud Is Rampant And Democrats Ignore It - Investors.com


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 21, 2015)

The Democrat idea of mandatory voting should require a complete environmental review and a detailed EIS (Environmental Impact Statement).  After all, millions of cubic yards of earth are going to have to be disturbed to get all those Democrat voters out of the cemeteries and into the polling place where they belong!


----------

